
Uninstall QuickTime for Windows Today - onethree
http://blog.trendmicro.com/urgent-call-action-uninstall-quicktime-windows-today/
======
nisa
Wow. There is a ton of multimedia software from freeware up to commercial $$$
software that won't start or break without QuickTime or am I missing
something?

~~~
ijk
This certainly looks like a major issue for media production. I know I have a
ton of clients who are only set up to take .mov/H.264 files, and I have no
idea how this will affect them yet.

------
nandhp
Doesn't iTunes for Windows depend on QuickTime? Does this mean that iTunes for
Windows is also deprecated?

~~~
ijk
Apparently, iTunes no longer depends on QuickTime.

------
panarky
I didn't want to install QuickTime in the first place, but shitty iTunes
required it.

Now I have a completely separate old laptop that I only use for bloated
malware like iTunes, TurboTax, Adobe Flash, and the Java browser plug-in.

That keeps my everyday machines free of this junk.

